# Poppies



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would like to have a tray of Remembrance Day poppies for sale on my bar. Does anyone know where I can get some from? (Jimena de la Frontera/Estepona/Sotogrande area.)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I would like to have a tray of Remembrance Day poppies for sale on my bar. Does anyone know where I can get some from? (Jimena de la Frontera/Estepona/Sotogrande area.)


There are British legions around Spain, have a look on google?? Altho we had a chap come in and ask if we would kindly take a tray and a collection tin

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I would like to have a tray of Remembrance Day poppies for sale on my bar. Does anyone know where I can get some from? (Jimena de la Frontera/Estepona/Sotogrande area.)


There must be one in Gibraltar surely?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have them here in the British Club.. I am sure it is the British Embassy that provides them,


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Royal British Legion - Spain South

British legion methinks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Royal British Legion - Spain South
> 
> British legion methinks


you're right

some of our Legioners around here are also doing a charity walk to coincide with poppy day

one of them was telling me it often looks more like a charity wheelchair push 

it raises quite a bit of money though

( I wanted to write Legionnaires till I realised that was the illness - & the auto spell checker wanted to change it too!)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Many thanks, will contact British Legion south Spain. (Apparently Gibraltar gets them very late and sometimes sells them after poppy day).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Royal British Legion - Spain South
> 
> British legion methinks



Yes, I thought they'd be a link somewhere!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

